# Recumbent clothing



## dodgy (17 May 2008)

You've probably seen my other thread which in hindsight I wish had been better titled, but can't edit it 

Anyway, it's just occurred to me that there's no reason to particularly wear conventional cycle clothing while on the 'bent. What do you guys wear? I've got loads of cycling clothing that I'm not simply going to stop wearing, but is there any type of kit that works better than others?

How about wearing a cycle shirt on back to front to make use of the pockets ?

What would be ideal is a shirt with a napolean pocket to keep my phone in 
Dave.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2008)

The problem is with zips!

All the reasons for wearing cycle clothing still exist (apart from padding!) the fit, convenience warmth,versatility are equally important, but some waterproofs and windproofs have a zip pocket at the back that can damage a seat fabric. The same problem occurs with any top that has a "secure" back pocket.


You are right with Napoleon pockets, or a small bum bag worn at the front.

If you are someone who carries lots of bits than look at "shooting / fishing / cargo" waistcoats which have pockets at the front.

I have always been one for carrying stuff on the bike rather than on the person, and find a rackpack is fine for most things. As the bag is by your head you hear the phone as well!


----------



## Night Train (17 May 2008)

All I can say is don't wear a conventional fleece coat with slash pockets as everything just falls out as I found out today!


----------



## NickM (19 May 2008)

There is no particular need for a chamois to provide padding, and... oh, look, there's no way to put this delicately, all right? 

...skin shorts do nothing to prevent your willy from wriggling down between your legs, where it can become uncomfortable 

For this reason, many male recumbent riders prefer to wear briefs and unpadded shorts. Most cycling bottoms (shorts, longs and knee-lengths) have unpadded analogues in the running kit world.

Jerseys with pockets that aren't on the back are hard to come by. I have a Dutch one with three big elasticated pockets on the front, but I don't wear it much because it makes me feel as though I've been given a Melvin... The BHPC jersey has a pocket on the left sleeve, designed to be big enough for keys or a mobile phone - but it is available only to BHPC members!


----------



## squeaker (20 May 2008)

'Baggies' are not recommended (unless you close off the leg bottoms) due to potential trapped insect problems


----------



## Wee-man (22 May 2008)

The beauty about recumbents is that you can ride em in normal everyday clothes.
As long as the material next to the skin has good wicking properties I can wear polyester tops and polycotton trousers and feel reasonably dry after a days riding.


----------



## fards (26 May 2008)

endura humvees work very well on the recumbents, pockets in semi sensible places and bottoms have straps to keep em down.


----------



## Johnny Thin (27 May 2008)

I'm not replacing my old padded shorts, normal running bottoms are fine. The only 'specialist' kit I wear is a baseball visor thing with a relective band sewn round, and front and rear lights clipped on to be at head height, indispensable for safe riding at night and blocking out sunglare by day.

But I can also ride my Speed Ross in normal clothes as the chainline is so good.


----------



## Fiona N (28 May 2008)

For night cycling on the 'bents, when the usual reflective strips are not much good as you're sitting on them, I got a jacket (very light, Windstopper) which has the most spectacularly reflective arms. In daylight, it's a rather nice pale orange with a bit of subtle pattern on the sleeves. The company is Illuminite - they make a range of cycling and running gear using various reflective fabrics, well worth a look and the prices (direct from the US) are extremely reasonable.

Otherwise, I make my own 'bent gear with less stuff down the back - e.g. a lightweight fleece with a mesh panel down the back where the seat pad rests, or a heavier Windstopper jersey with a thinner lightweight panel in the back and the Windstopper only as far down the front as needed and normal fleece below. I found these sort of modifications make much more comfortable clothes than using running gear which assumes you've got cold air all round the body. But, of course, you need to be able to sew.


----------



## Johnny Thin (28 May 2008)

Good idea Fiona, I must get my old single-stitch Singer out again. I'd really like a tight-fitting microfibre top as pertex is too efficient - in fact I use mine as a rainjacket mostly - but would have to sew it myself I think.

Also some cold weather underwear, fleece and pertex, extending down the thigh a bit unlike the Buffalo ones, would be fantastic given we get all the wind in that area predominantly.


----------



## mcd (2 Jun 2008)

fards said:


> endura humvees work very well on the recumbents, pockets in semi sensible places and bottoms have straps to keep em down.



Unless you've got long legs & knobbley knees - they're not quite long enough for the straps to be of much use. Other than that, they are good.

For the body, Briko do a good Gilet that comes in a bright colour, has a back with lots of mesh and no pockets. It's good for riding through showers - it'll keep most of the rain & wind out, then between showers, it can be unzipped for full ventilation. 
Northwave do a thin fleecy tshirt with a windproof front. The front keeps the wind off and the back wicks away the sweat effectively. Works well under a summer cycling top on cooler dry days.


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jun 2008)

How about a genuinely waterproof but breathable jacket, I find my current one leaks around the zip in a heavy downpour, probably because it was designed for an upwrong rider where the water runs off easier.


----------



## Fiona N (22 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> How about a genuinely waterproof but breathable jacket, I find my current one leaks around the zip in a heavy downpour, probably because it was designed for an upwrong rider where the water runs off easier.



I'd look at climbing jackets with either sealed (waterproof) zips or a double baffle on the zip (rare on cycling jackets - they usually only have a single outer baffle for the reason you note). They're short, fitted and made to wear under a rucksac so no zips etc on the back, and the front will take the weather. Some have either no hood or a detachable hood but 'roll into the collar' seems to be OK too. The best (Arcteryx, Marmot, Mammut, Mountain Equipment) are pricy but you should get 10+ years of wear out if it.


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Jun 2008)

Fiona N said:


> I'd look at climbing jackets with either sealed (waterproof) zips or a double baffle on the zip (rare on cycling jackets - they usually only have a single outer baffle for the reason you note). They're short, fitted and made to wear under a rucksac so no zips etc on the back, and the front will take the weather. Some have either no hood or a detachable hood but 'roll into the collar' seems to be OK too. The best (Arcteryx, Marmot, Mammut, Mountain Equipment) are pricy but you should get 10+ years of wear out if it.



Thanks will check that out.

For general riding I use Nike dryfit running gear, including running tights and the loose fitting tops, very easy to pick up in the sales and work really well, the tights even work on my long legs with no riding up.

I use Kalena running socks from Decathlon, I have yet to find the best chaf free underwear but that is another story. :?:


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jun 2008)

Peter Eland (Velovision) has reviewed a company making recumbent specific clothing:

Link


----------



## dataretriever (1 Mar 2009)

Just found these guys. Trike riders who have started making their own kit. Bulk order anyone????


----------



## Andy in Sig (4 Mar 2009)

I think there's a case to be made for a waterproof top with the zip down the side as well as velcro straps at the sides so that you can eliminate the folds which gather in the belly area of conventional jackets and which collect rain water.


----------



## derall (4 Mar 2009)

I have a Rohan "Movin' On" top which I bought about fifteen years ago, sadly no longer made. Has a low pocket Lt & Rt, plus a higher central pocket on the chest. Lightweight and not particularly warm so good for summer only. Any old shorts. If I'm wearing longs, then it's bikesters. I also have a Lowe Alpine waterproof - made in the old traditional cagoule style so no zip to leak.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Mar 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> I think there's a case to be made for a waterproof top with the zip down the side as well as velcro straps at the sides so that you can eliminate the folds which gather in the belly area of conventional jackets and which collect rain water.





Freestyle in Plymouth used to make one - the "Layback"








If I remember correctly this was at least partially designed and market by ICE, but I think it sold in too small numbers to be financially viable


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Mar 2009)

That's nearly along the lines I'm thinking of. Imagine if the zip ran along the boundary of the red and yello and the neck bit were secured by velcro. Also three velcro hold down strips at around belly level to eliminate the water gathering folds. I think that as time goes by recumbents will increase in popularity and the products will become viable. In the meantime there is probably a market for a cottage industry style firm as in the link given above.


----------



## Fiona N (5 Mar 2009)

I think Neall Designs has already been here - I'll post a picture when the camera's charged. I made a pertex top for fell running with slim mesh side panels which velcro closed if required. The neck has a neoprene seal so water doesn't drip down your neck (man, I hate that ) As wind-proofness was the real function rather than water-proofness, the front zip just has a single overlap of reflective material for running back on the roads. The fit is very slim as I also hate loads of flapping material as it's pretty windy on the tops so anything which can flap does. 
It would be pretty easy to take the design and make it up in waterproof stuff. I must admit that I've never been troubled with puddles on the midriff when out on the 'bents in the rain. I use an old Gore Bike Wear (really old - like 15+ years) rain smock with only a short front zip. It's really basic, elasticated cuffs, draw-cord hem and a nice baffle behind the short zip. No pockets at all. But it works fine.


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Mar 2009)

That seems interesting. I do think a front pocket for e.g. a map would be a good thing for bent riding though. I wonder if between a few of us we could come up with a design and get one knocked up?


----------



## spiro (17 Jul 2009)

For riding in the rain on a trike has anyone tried or thought about using a cycling cape with hood? Looks like it would keep you dry, no drips down the neck, cover most of the seat and handle bars and no zips to leak.


----------



## dataretriever (17 Jul 2009)

No, i've never thought about using a cycle cape!

Wouldn't it just inflate like a parachute and flap about?


----------



## byegad (17 Jul 2009)

dataretriever said:


> No, i've never thought about using a cycle cape!
> 
> Wouldn't it just inflate like a parachute and flap about?



Been there tried that. It does!


----------



## Campfire (22 Aug 2009)

Ron Hills or suchlike are great, as are knee cut offs that are woven with a bit of a stretch. I find normal zips on jackets bunch up and get in the way, shall have to find an alternative to that. On my current trike I have toe clips as it's a Delta, so don't need clipless, so can cycle in any shoes which is a help as I don't always want to walk around in cycling gear!


----------



## Campfire (22 Aug 2009)

Re the cycling cape, I'd thought of that one and have a child's one from Lidl which I think wouldn't flap too much. You could somehow secure it to prevent it flapping about. I'll try it next time I go out in rain.


----------



## cowlibob (28 Aug 2009)

*Dinghy Sailing kit?*

Listening to you guys, maybe a spray top would be part-way suitable?

Waterproof, breathable, neoprene cuffs, no zip down front.

Have a gander at http://shop.trident-uk.com/sailing/Dinghy_Tops.html for a couple of examples.

[This is my first post, so go easy]

James.


----------



## Fiona N (30 Aug 2009)

Oh no - they would facilitate puddling in the groin area  not to mention wet bum as the water soaked around to the bottom side


----------



## dataretriever (30 Aug 2009)

Sports Direct have water and windproof Karrimor running jackets and vests in Blue, Yellow and black in their sale at about £12. They have pockets on the sides, vents and full length front zips. They look ideal for laid back stuff and I'd have bought one but the cuffs only reached about halfway between my elbows and wrists. Probably better for the less orangutan-like body shaped......


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (31 Aug 2009)

i have the karrimor top in yellow from sports direct and i thought id got the wrong size due to arm length. the top is very good at the price though as dataretriever pointed out the arms could be longer


----------



## byegad (31 Aug 2009)

For 'get me home if it starts raining' I use a Montane Featherlite top, I have a smock wih a short zip and a jacket with full zip. They are shower proof and breathe well but if you use a wash in proofer, designed for Gortex or similar, they are dry for a long time before they let water in. 

For really wet rides I have an excellent Goretex Cycling jacket with pit zips and a full length zip with a zip guard. It cost me £100 and was the end of a line RRP was £180ish.

I use Rainlegs to keep my lap and thighs dry and a Streamer Fairing keeps the rest of me dry. For riding without a Fairing I have some walker's Gortex over trousers bought from TOG24 and some over shoe protectors. Too hot for anything but winter they see little use as I tend to use the Streamer all of the time.


----------



## dataretriever (1 Sep 2009)

Has anyone tried a Buffalo special 6 shirt? I've got one but haven't tried it whilst triking yet. They are super warm and waterproof, have a large chest pocket and tunnel handwarmer pocket, full zip side vents, neck zip and high collar. It is Pertex 6 outer and fibre pile inner or the widshirt version is just the outer layer. 

I wear one for work all the time through the winter and recommend it anyways. It would prob be too warm for me so I might have to get the unlined version, but from the various desires and descriptions of other people's gear it sounds like the perfect solution.


----------



## squeaker (2 Sep 2009)

Parrot Pertex lightweight smock for showers (only!) + Altura jacket for wet riding. Rainlegs seem to work reasonably well, but the knees do tend to get blown back/up in windy weather (suspect would be better with a fairing).
HTH


----------



## byegad (2 Sep 2009)

squeaker said:


> Parrot Pertex lightweight smock for showers (only!) + Altura jacket for wet riding. Rainlegs seem to work reasonably well, but the knees do tend to get blown back/up in windy weather (suspect would be better with a fairing).
> HTH



A lot better! I use over trousers or get wet if I'm riding without the fairing.


----------

